# Hey every1 ! :)



## makeupmami (Jan 2, 2009)

hey every1! i just wanted to introduce myself my name is Jennifer and i joined about two weeks or so but this is my first post lol. So im excited i joined and cant wait to start posting more and start chatting w/ new friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




o n btw i hope every one had a nice and safe happy new year =)


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to have you join us, look forward to seeing more of you on the forum.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jen .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am sure you'll enjoy a lot and also make friends!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard Jennifer!  I'm glad you didn't think we were too scary while you lurked for two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lovely to see you posting.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 3, 2009)

WELCOME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect to see some Fotd's you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

thank u so much! im ahppy that i joined


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_





 Glad to have you join us, look forward to seeing more of you on the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


thank u so much im so happy i joined


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hi Jen .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am sure you'll enjoy a lot and also make friends!_

 


thank u! every1 seems so nice and laid back luv it


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Welcome aboard Jennifer! I'm glad you didn't think we were too scary while you lurked for two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely to see you posting._

 

llol thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was actually juz a lil shy about posting lol


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_WELCOME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect to see some Fotd's you are gorgeous!!!_

 


awww thanx ur so sweet <3 n most def  ill be postin some fotds soon


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_welcome!_

 

thanx! <3


----------



## kimmy (Jan 4, 2009)

welcome to specktra, jennifer!


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 10, 2009)

thanx kimmy! <3


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm new too but wanted to say hi!  I like your profile pic-it's cute!  I'm just starting to surf around the site too!


----------



## makeupmami (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpinkanthia* 

 
_Hi, I'm new too but wanted to say hi! I like your profile pic-it's cute! I'm just starting to surf around the site too!_

 


thanx gurl! n welcome to u 2!


----------

